# Wyndham Associate offers to Buy Back Timeshare .. QUESTION



## liza617 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to this site and I'm not sure if this question was asked. During Jan 2012 we stayed in one of the Wyndham resorts and attended one of those $100 presentations. The lady (they said she wasnt a sales rep) that was assigned to us asked us if we wanted to get rid of our timeshare. Of course, we said yes. 
**Background info: we have 2 deeds : both Paid off we're under 30 yrs old, owners since 07**
She said that Wyndham is currently targeting 2 age groups in offering to buy back their timeshare. This age group was under 30  and over some other age she said. The owners also had to have their timeshare note paid off. Anyways, she said that they would buy back our timeshare points back if we purchased that the new club access. She showed us how much are our points are worth today and that we would be able to get back $24K (A big loss but who cares right, tired of those maintenance fees!). Here's the catch, we would have to wait a year with the club access and then they would only pay us back.. Which sounded strange to me.. We would give them our deeds and then we would have to buy into a new club (pay more money) , wait a year , and then they would buy our points???Anything could happen in a year! I started asking her some questions about if we could get something in writing, or if we can lock in the price since the amount can change in a year.. She wasnt able to give me a concrete answer to any question. I asked her if she could cut me a check right now for my points value and of course she said no. Since being a member since 07 I realized that I didnt know what was true anymore... So the best thing to do was to decline..  So my questions is , was this another sales scheme to take our deeds and transfer us to the "new" club program or is Wyndham really going to buy back the points and resell them..???? :rofl:


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 23, 2012)

liza617 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this site and I'm not sure if this question was asked. During Jan 2012 we stayed in one of the Wyndham resorts and attended one of those $100 presentations. The lady (they said she wasnt a sales rep) that was assigned to us asked us if we wanted to get rid of our timeshare. Of course, we said yes.
> **Background info: we have 2 deeds : both Paid off we're under 30 yrs old, owners since 07**
> She said that Wyndham is currently targeting 2 age groups in offering to buy back their timeshare. This age group was under 30  and over some other age she said. The owners also had to have their timeshare note paid off. Anyways, she said that they would buy back our timeshare points back if we purchased that the new club access. She showed us how much are our points are worth today and that we would be able to get back $24K (A big loss but who cares right, tired of those maintenance fees!). Here's the catch, we would have to wait a year with the club access and then they would only pay us back.. Which sounded strange to me.. We would give them our deeds and then we would have to buy into a new club (pay more money) , wait a year , and then they would buy our points???Anything could happen in a year! I started asking her some questions about if we could get something in writing, or if we can lock in the price since the amount can change in a year.. She wasnt able to give me a concrete answer to any question. I asked her if she could cut me a check right now for my points value and of course she said no. Since being a member since 07 I realized that I didnt know what was true anymore... So the best thing to do was to decline..  So my questions is , was this another sales scheme to take our deeds and transfer us to the "new" club program or is Wyndham really going to buy back the points and resell them..???? :rofl:



Have not heard of this version before.  You were right to request the terms in writting.  It does not sound like a verision I am aware of.


----------



## VivianLynne (Aug 23, 2012)

What a clever pitch to someone who wants to dump their timeshare ownership. You would have traded in your paid off deed for a bigger point contract in Club Wyndham Access. And a year later and over 355+ days after the recindson experation date, it would be impossible to scream fraud.

You did well in demanding that clause be in writing.

Added: As Ron below stated, "and walking away".


----------



## ronparise (Aug 24, 2012)

Wyndham seems intent upon growing the Club Wyndham Access product, (non deeded points based club system where the club holds all the deeds and the member gets a certificate and the perpetual right to use) 

To make it grow they have to either deposit deeds to the club, or they have to convince deeded owners to deposit deeds in exchange for club access points.

Since the primary point of contact between owners and Wyndham is the sales force, and since they dont do anything without being paid their commission, the usual approach is to try to get you to "trade in" your old deeded points with a new purchase of club access points

"trade ins" or :exchanges" are all Ive ever heard of, Ive never been presented the "buy back/ buy new" option, but I can almost guarantee the "buy new" part will be more than the "buy back" part, if they buy it back at all

You did good to walk away from this


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 24, 2012)

And who's to say in a year that Wyndham happens to forget to pay the buyer? Now, the person has paid tens-of-thousands for one, then tens-of-thousands for the other, with nothing to show for it - other than points. So, having it in writing (which they refused) is the #1 best way to get things done. That way, if Sales tells you one thing - and it's in writing - but the Wyndham book says another, you have recourse!

TS


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 24, 2012)

This one is almost as blatant as the Witch, who's line is, if you you don't buy more developer points you will forced to check out and find alternative accomodations.

Firing isn't good enough for these types of liars


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 24, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> This one is almost as blatant as the Witch, who's line is, if you you don't buy more developer points you will forced to check out and find alternative accomodations.
> 
> Firing isn't good enough for these types of liars



I have had a couple locations use a variation of that line.  They usally don't tell me to find other accommadations, they just tell me to leave.  Do not check-out when that happens.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 24, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> This one is almost as blatant as the Witch, who's line is, if you you don't buy more developer points you will forced to check out and find alternative accomodations.
> 
> Firing isn't good enough for these types of liars



Any other words the sell person was going to purchase the OP timeshare and then sell them a whole new dveloper club contract .


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 24, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Any other words the sell person was going to purchase the OP timeshare and then sell them a whole new dveloper club contract .



Someday, maybe, Wyndham will realize that thier over creative sales people cost them possable sales.  They should have stayed with the more tried and true trade equity credit.

"Wyndham Associate offers to Buy Back Timeshare"  Regarding this quote, you might want to contact Wyndham Corporate Compliance, call the reservation number and ask to escalat the issue and they will put you in contact with them.  I am very sure they would be interested in hearing about this.  Mixing and matching using Wyndham on company time for possable personal gain that could lose them sales quick fast and a hurry is probably not going to sit well with them.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 24, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Any other words the sell person was going to purchase the OP timeshare and then sell them a whole new dveloper club contract .


 

Hard to read the OP's post with spacing

Buy from me now and in a year we will buy back what you already own, all promises verbal nothing in writing



> **Background info: we have 2 deeds : both Paid off we're under 30 yrs old, owners since 07**
> 
> She said that Wyndham is currently targeting 2 age groups in offering to buy back their timeshare. This age group was under 30 and over some other age she said. The owners also had to have their timeshare note paid off. Whatever age you are/were would be within the targeted froup
> 
> ...


----------

